# What kind of wood is this ?



## tomjon (Oct 28, 2014)

Howdy

I found some fire wood and am curious as to what kind it is. I think it might be red oak. My location is Tucson Az and I found the wood supply in the local mountains at 7,000'.

Thanks


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like some type of maple to me.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

It isn't red oak, I can't see clear enough in pics to identify it.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

From what i can see in the pictures it appears to be Walnut. Yes i know what your thinking, there are no walnut trees in AZ, but honestly there are! They have a cold requirement to produce nuts and thrive and that could only be satisfied at altitude. So from what i can see i think you may have some Walnut wood, that stuff burns very nicely as well, goodluck!!! 

I have worked extensively with Walnut in custom cabinetry and the yellow outer layer is a give away, the tight grain, the close annular rings, and reddish brown hue all say Walnut to me. Of course the pictures are not especially good so the coloring may be off and you may have something entirely different.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Bark on the rounds definitely looks like oak, but the splits say walnut...


----------



## tomjon (Oct 28, 2014)

Gosh, I sure did not expect Walnut. Thanks for the replies. I will enjoy the warmth on our next camping trip.

The mountains have many ecological environments and many different plants take and animals take advantage of those areas.

Thanks


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The end doesn't look like walnut to me. Some type of cherry? However, I'm really only very familiar with the east coast trees, so I don't want to offer much of an opinion.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its pecan


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I believe elk has nailed it.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Its pretty whatever it is, looks like it wold finish nicely and give a tiger eye type of look with a good finish!!!


----------

